# Qustion about Hydrocotyle tripartita



## Rhizo (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi , i'm wondering about the color of this plant ,it used to have a vibrant green color but now it's close to yellow.I have experience with terrestial plants and know that it looks similar to a nitrogen deficiency but he rest of the plants look green and ive been adding a macro nutrient everyday and micronutes once a week.The soil is Ada aqua soil and i started the tank one and a half month ago.Checked nitrate levels and read 10 mg/L.Should i add just a seperate N nutrient or?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @Rhizo,

Could you please get me so close-up pictures of the older, recently matured, and new leaved on the H. tripartita?

Also on the Lobelia cardinalis in the foreground?

I appears the substrate is ADA Aquasoil? How long has the tank been set up?

What are you using for micro-nutrients?

Besides your nitrate level can you provide other tank water parameters?

pH -

dKH -

dGH - 

Answer what you can. -Roy


----------



## Rhizo (Oct 24, 2018)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @*Rhizo*,
> 
> Could you please get me so close-up pictures of the older, recently matured, and new leaved on the H. tripartita?
> 
> ...



It looks the same the older and younger/new leaves.I took a close up picture the best i could but it doesn't capture an honest image ,in reality the color is much lighter.But for comparison with the glosso on the bottom you can see the H.Tripartita is quite lighter.I have no Lobelia in my tank,not sure which plant you mean?Yes Ada aqua soil and i set it up a month and a half ago.I'm using Seachem flourish for micros.
Ph: 7 , Gh 11 , Kh 4


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @Rhizo,

When new growth is effected typically the problem is one of the immobile nutrients. The most common immobile nutrient that can cause 'white leaves' on new growth is iron. Seachem Flourish Comprehensive does contain some iron, but it would need to be dosed at 2X - 3X the suggested dosage in the directions and that can get expensive. Also, the 10 ppm of Nitrates may actually be lower than you are reading unless you have calibrated your nitrate test kit.

Here is what I suggest: 1) keep your dosing of Seachem Flourish Comprehensive the same as well as any other nutrients you are dosing; 2) pick up a bottle of Seachem Flourish Nitrogen and dose 5 ml (1 capful) per 10 gallons 2X per week; 3) pick up a bottle of Seachem Flourish Iron and dose 5 ml (1 capful) per 10 gallons 2X per week.

Now the hard part..........................waiting.

Watch the new leaves as they emerge over the next two weeks, are they healthier and greener? Do not watch the existing leaves, they will not change and actually may continue to decline. The amounts suggested may not totally resolve the issues however you should see improvement. Please post some pictures as things progress! If the suggestions do resolve the issues we can discuss less expensive alternatives to Flourish Iron and Flourish Nitrogen. -Roy

Dose the Seachem Flourish Nitrogen


----------



## Rhizo (Oct 24, 2018)

@Seattle_Aquarist , when i check the newest small new growth now it does look close to white almost.Yeah you are most likely correct about the 10ppm of Nitrate being lower.I will do as you suggested and purchase those 2 ferts ,i will let you know how it progressed and thanks for the help,i appreciate it.


----------



## Rhizo (Oct 24, 2018)

@Seattle_Aquarist , there's alot of improvement ,the hydrocotyle is getting greener  , thanks again.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @Rhizo,

Nice work, I agree the plants look much healthier!

Thank you so much for the feedback, getting feedback on the results (both positive and negative) of suggested changes allows all of us to continue to grow and learn in this hobby.

BTW, in the second picture above the Anubias on the right side is showing interveinal chlorosis, that could be left over from the low iron levels (remember older leaves do not change) or it could be a sign of a need for more magnesium. Watch the next leaf as it emerges and matures. If it emerges without the interveinal chlorosis but the interveinal chlorosis starts to show up as the leave matures (2-3 months later) more magnesium may be needed.

Have a great new year! -Roy


----------

